# iPhone 7 Apple Store SFR 24 mois sans frais



## 001 (30 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Pour faire simple, je souhaite acheter le nouvel iPhone 7 en Apple Store. Première question, est-il possible de l'acheter avec un forfait chez SFR ?

Si oui, j'ai vu sur le site de SFR que l'on pouvait payer l'iPhone à un certain montant à l'achat puis payer 8€/mois en plus du forfait pendant 24 mois afin de payer moins cher à l'achat. Est-ce que cette possibilité m'est donnée si j'achète l'iPhone dans un Apple Store ?

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2016)

001 a dit:


> Est-ce que cette possibilité m'est donnée si j'achète l'iPhone dans un Apple Store ?


Non, un Apple Store ne vend que des matériels Apple.


----------



## 001 (30 Octobre 2016)

Euh... Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas vraiment compris la réponse...


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2016)

001 a dit:


> Euh... Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas vraiment compris la réponse...


Ah bon ?


Locke a dit:


> Non, un Apple Store ne vend que des matériels Apple.



En effet j'ai mal lu et interprété.


----------



## 001 (30 Octobre 2016)

C'est marrant mais j'avais vu qu'on pouvait acheter son iPhone en Apple Store avec un forfait... On m'aurait menti !?


----------



## 001 (30 Octobre 2016)

Voilà juste un screenshot su site d'Apple. Ils disent bien "choisir le bon forfait" non ?


----------



## J83 (7 Novembre 2016)

Salut, petit conseil : prends-le à l'Apple Store en plusieurs fois et prends un forfait Sosh/B&You/SFR RED, ect...
Ça te reviendra beaucoup moins cher.


----------



## Majestixs (22 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je te confirme que c'est possible et que tu peux opter également pour l'étalement du paiement.


----------



## mathias12345 (10 Avril 2017)

J83 a dit:


> Salut, petit conseil : prends-le à l'Apple Store en plusieurs fois et prends un forfait Sosh/B&You/SFR RED, ect...
> Ça te reviendra beaucoup moins cher.


comment on fait pour payer en plusieurs fois sur le site d'apple ?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2017)

mathias12345 a dit:


> comment on fait pour payer en plusieurs fois sur le site d'apple ?


Ben par la procédure classique… http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/browse/finance/loan …mais il faut passer une commande pour voir si c'est accepté en fonction de ce qui sera demandé.


----------

